# How to reinstall radeon driver



## mtanva (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all,
I am new to freebsd and although I have gotten it up and running, I am using the VESA driver instead of radeon driver which doesnt get me the xorg test screen. I have an X550(RV370) card and im using FreeBSD 6.1. I was wondering if you could help me reinstall the latest xf86-video-ati-6.13.0 driver from ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-6-stable/x11-drivers ? 
Do I do a pkg_add from this location? After that what?

Also I wanna stay with this version of FreeBSD for some reason.

Thanks in advance

Regards
Manish


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2010)

Please read the handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## mtanva (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello SirDice!

Thanks for providing the pointer. But my question is that pkg_add will add it as an application package. How will I replace the existing driver in my Xorg installation with this new driver? The section you have pointed doesnt have info in this regard.

Also the error log says :

```
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 04:00:0
(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:1) found
(EE) No devices detected.
```

Thanks
Manish


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2010)

More handbook reading required 

5.4 X11 Configuration


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2010)

mtanva said:
			
		

> Hello SirDice!
> 
> Thanks for providing the pointer. But my question is that pkg_add will add it as an application package. How will I replace the existing driver in my Xorg installation with this new driver? The section you have pointed doesnt have info in this regard.
> 
> ...



Could just be a wrong PCI address in your xorg.conf, but you did not show what you had in it.

What does `# pciconf -lv` show for the video card and PCI address?

What do you mean "reinstall"?  What was wrong with the first version?

Using a version of FreeBSD that old may cause problems also.


----------



## adamk (Aug 4, 2010)

mtanva said:
			
		

> Hello SirDice!
> 
> Thanks for providing the pointer. But my question is that pkg_add will add it as an application package. How will I replace the existing driver in my Xorg installation with this new driver? The section you have pointed doesnt have info in this regard.
> 
> ...




The error isn't very helpful outside of the context of the full Xorg.0.log file.

Adam


----------

